# Daddy & Mommy



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

My recently purchased P95, a very nice gun, a bit weighty but the price was a steal and it was well worn in and great at the range. Not really for personal carry, just an easy access home defense secondary weapon. Sitting below it my wife's Bersa Thunder 380, a great little plinker, does the job even for a 380, all metal and feels great in the hand.


----------

